# Utilizing the GPU



## silkstone (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it possible for Bionic to utilize the GPU when crunching? i checked to option under preferences, but the gpu load is still 0%


----------



## twilyth (Dec 30, 2010)

silkstone said:


> Is it possible for Bionic to utilize the GPU when crunching? i checked to option under preferences, but the gpu load is still 0%



I had this discussion with people on the WCG site forum and their attitude at the time was that it wasn't worth developing the capability to use the GPU until they had projects that were interested in using it.  That approach doesn't really make any sense to me and maybe I don't have the whole story, but that's what I recall.

I also remember something about GPU's being limited in the kinds of calculations they can do.  CPU's are much more flexible apparently.  That seems to be another reason.

Wish I could be more specific.  I know there are threads over there that discuss it though, so if you do a search on it there you'll probably find where it's been discussed.


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 30, 2010)

I would imagine that it would be too much work to keep making sure it worked with the GPU's especially since they are getting new drivers every month and stuff. It is probably the single most reason why it is not on GPU's.


----------

